# Some Reptile Photos



## Nero Egernia (Mar 9, 2019)

Hey everyone. It's been a while. 

Probably should have been more active but life gets in the way and some time ago my computer crashed. Unfortunately a good portion of my photos were lost and some of the passion with it. Thankfully some of the photos on my phone and Flickr were still there, but so much had been lost. I still took photos but not with the same excitement that I used to have. I would upload the photos onto my new laptop and forget all about them. I think I'm starting to have fun again, so here's some photos, some new, some old. Enjoy! 

Below, some wild critters. 



Western Bearded Dragon (Pogona minor) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr



Western Bearded Dragon (Pogona minor) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr



Bobtail Lizard (Tiliqua rugosa rugosa) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr



Bobtail Lizard (Tiliqua rugosa rugosa) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr



Western Banjo Frog (Limnodynastes dorsalis) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr



Western Banjo Frog (Limnodynastes dorsalis) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr

And now a new kid on the block. 



Northern Blue Tongue (Tiliqua scincoides intermedia) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr



Northern Blue Tongue (Tiliqua sc by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr



Northern Blue Tongue (Tiliqua sc by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr



Northern Blue Tongue (Tiliqua scincoides intermedia) by Kayla Higginson, on Flickr


----------



## richyboa72 (Mar 9, 2019)

Fantastic pics Kayla. So annoying when you loose some pics that where saved on your computer, I've a couple of SD cards fail lately with loads of pics on, so annoying

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 9, 2019)

It's a massive drama when your PC dies and all your pics/music etc. dies too. Nowadays I back up to 3 different external hard drives just to be sure. Don't give up Kayla, your pics are terrific.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Mar 10, 2019)

If you can get the pics onto your phone, use Tapatalk when you start/reply to a thread. It will resize the pics and embed them to your thread. Its the ultimate in lazy picture posting. I used to resize pics, upload to a hosting site and then grab the bb code etc..often you find you cbf posting by the end of it.
[doublepost=1552137206,1552137118][/doublepost]Thats a very nice kimbo, btw.


----------



## Yellowtail (Mar 10, 2019)

Sorry for your loss Kayla, It's happened to me. Now I have multiple hard drives plus everything also on iCloud so I can access from anywhere.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 10, 2019)

Been there... in 2010 my Toshiba satellite crashed and everything, years worth of irreplaceable photos and videos were wiped. I took it to a bloke who's the biggest computer hacker/whiz I know aside from Julian Assange and he spent 4 hours trying to recover my hard drive to no avail. Took a good 12-18 months to start over again. Now I have about 6 copies of everything but it still burns me when I think back to what I lost.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 12, 2019)

Lovely pictures!


----------



## Henryturner (Mar 14, 2019)

The pictures are so amazing, Just loved them. Well, hope you click more such photos and never let your passion die.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 20, 2019)

Thanks everyone. I'll definitely look into a hard drive as I don't want to lose anymore photos. I'll keep snapping whenever I have the urge or opportunity. Unfortunately, at my current location there's not a lot of wild herps to photograph, and already the weather's starting to cool. Not looking forward to winter.



RoryBreaker said:


> Thats a very nice kimbo, btw.



Thanks, can't wait to see the speckling become more prominent as he matures. There's another one that needs some photos, just waiting for her to shed. I'm not 100% on sexes, but that's what the breeder told me. It's nice having lizards again that don't cause such a fuss when I need to handle them. Although my King's Skinks have become fairly placid over time. When you handled them they used to swing around and try to fang you, now they're almost like a blue-tongue when handling, with the occasional squirm.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 20, 2019)

I particularly like the pics of Pogona minor as I have just scored a pair, these are very rare in the eastern states and I have been looking for a while now. Your pics show a very colourful one, mine are just a dull grey but I hope they colour up as they age.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 22, 2019)

dragonlover1 said:


> I particularly like the pics of Pogona minor as I have just scored a pair, these are very rare in the eastern states and I have been looking for a while now. Your pics show a very colourful one, mine are just a dull grey but I hope they colour up as they age.



He's certainly a very colourful fellow. Most WBDs I've seen in captivity are generally grey, but you do see them in other colours. Enjoy your new additions!


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 25, 2019)

Your bluey is to die for!


----------

